# Dudley needs his roots doing!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is now 18 weeks old, his coat seemed typical in that it had been getting lighter as it got shaggier, whist still keeping the darker nose and ears, but the new growth - adult coat?- along his back is much darker again, so he looks just like some one who needs their roots doing! (one for Jo-Jo!)


















And the dark roots..


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

He's lovely!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Dudley is very handsome, so sweet looking. Love his colouring


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha Jarvis is not too dissimilar !! he was golden almost cream like and is getting darker and more orange  I had my hair highlighted tonight and threatened to touch up Jarvis' coat (kidding of course) x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cpxdr0
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Dudley is gorgeous! It seems quite a lot of our poos have amazing technicoloured fur coats


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He looks lovely! His coat looks amazing, I love to see a 'Poo with a straighter coat  I will be interested to see what it looks like once he's a year old!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Dudley, if we had a little sunshine, a hint of summer you'd have no need to get him to the barbers, I love the different tones x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments, yes I think he's lovely too, especially now that I can see light at the end of the tunnel with regard to biting etc, he has definitely started to calm down a little (though I don't want to speak too soon!). I hope he keeps a couple of shades in his coat, it will be interesting to wait and see.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Are the roots darker all over him or just on his back. I really like the darker apricot/red. Most apricots seem to lighten but I've seen a few who go darker instead.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

What a star? Hattie's housemate Minton is a golden will be interesting to see how her coat developes. As an aside in a previous life for my sins I was a Custody Sergeant at a very busy police station, one night I was presented with a detainee who it would be fair to say had learning difficulties. The custody suite had very harsh overhead lighting, halfway through the booking in proceedure the young man gave me a fixed stare and said "Miss your roots need doing!" the two officers with him went into hysterics he then went on to say "My mum is grey and her roots always show!" Somehow I kept a straight face but made an appointment with the hairdresser the next day!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Are the roots darker all over him or just on his back. I really like the darker apricot/red. Most apricots seem to lighten but I've seen a few who go darker instead.


We first noticed a line of darker hair along his spine, an inch or two wide but it is now about 5-6 inches wide and wider over his shoulders and bum (this is under the lighter hair), his legs and the lower part of his sides are still lighter at the moment.
Sue your story made me laugh, I have a friend with an autistic son and he comes out with random observations sometimes which make us laugh.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau was more apricot than blonde when we got her and her fur grew dark, light, dark etc but a year later it has settled into more blonde with bits of apricot


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow Ali, Beau is lovely and the in-between pictures look just like Dudley's coat now, even though she looked shaggier than him as a younger pup, I hope he does look like her as an adult, very similar to the lovely Tilly as well. Another question does she matt much?, i've wondered if our shaggy lot would matt less than the curlier coats.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Wow Ali, Beau is lovely and the in-between pictures look just like Dudley's coat now, even though she looked shaggier than him as a younger pup, I hope he does look like her as an adult, very similar to the lovely Tilly as well. Another question does she matt much?, i've wondered if our shaggy lot would matt less than the curlier coats.


Yep she will particularly behind her front legs espcially if she wears a harness! I keep Hattie short as daily grooming is not for me but she still matts so just keep an eye on it, Hattie is what I would describe as a more spaniel type coat not really that curly we try to brush a couple of times a week but it is still very much a game!

P.S' That is the Royal 'we' ie Hattie and me if 'we' had some help 'we' may get a better result!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How did I miss this thread  .. I love coat colours ...

I have seen this in some red and apricot coloured coats, they look like they are lightening then the roots get darker .. it looks stunning ... gives a striped appearance .. when clipped or trimmed still looks wonderful ... I think someone on here gave it a name as it gives a stripy zebra look in apricot coats .. zebricot or something like that .. so funny ... 

Dawn I would love to add Dudley into my coat colour catalogue or changing coat feature please, pm me if you would be willing to let me add him .. not under the stripy section though ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is the Zebricot thread .. it was about Hope & Beau's zebricot coats  

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5855&highlight=zebricot


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Wow Ali, Beau is lovely and the in-between pictures look just like Dudley's coat now, even though she looked shaggier than him as a younger pup, I hope he does look like her as an adult, very similar to the lovely Tilly as well. Another question does she matt much?, i've wondered if our shaggy lot would matt less than the curlier coats.


Thank you and Dudley is gorgeous too - love his name  Unfortunately she does matt quite a bit but I groom her every day and so manage to keep a lot of the matts at bay though since she has been on steroids her coat texture has changed but hopefully will go back to how it was when she comes off them


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks JoJo for the link to other thread, funny. have pm'd you.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photos. I have not idea what their coats are going to do, but just saying thanks for some lovely pics.

sue - love your story about your own roots


----------

